# Is recovery something that is guaranteed?



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

Recovering slowly but lately seems like I'm going backwards. Tbh all Im looking for is some reassurance from people who have already recovered and I'm sure many others will benefit from it too. My question is, could you tell that you were recovering when you were? Or did you forget about it and later find out that you were recovered?

P.S. Recovery tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

I have read a lot on this forum it seems that most people know when they are recovered very hit in the face with a milestone kinda vide ..obviously thinkng about it you'd know wouldn't you? Also symptoms leading to recovery include headaches, twitching, dealing with the past, periods of reality be it a second or more..from what ive read it happens gradually..and part of recovery is that ur mind is no longer thinking of it thus blocking progress..you'll be in a new focus and with that dp well improve and eventually hopefully disappear


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't think recovery is guaranteed. Wouldn't that be great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2016)

So thy do you think some people can have dpdr for the rest of their life? I honestly find that hard to believe


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Kdot said:


> So thy do you think some people can have dpdr for the rest of their life?


Yeah, for sure its possible.

Last paragraph. Granted, this guy had a pretty fucked up upbringing.

"Killick wrote: "I have had for the last 61 years a PERMANENT feeling that I do not exist. Nothing I do or think seems to be able to change that feeling. I just want to be me, whatever that me is. I long for that so much."

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/sep/04/depersonalisation-disorder-the-condition-youve-never-heard-of-that-affects-millions


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2016)

Thy I'm not talking about specific cases like that where childhood problems accumulate into something severe, I mean a more generalised sense like smoking weed and getting this


----------



## opti (Jan 30, 2016)

From my own expr. I can say that YES it is guaranteed!

It just matter of time.

be paitent


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Kdot said:


> Thy I'm not talking about specific cases like that where childhood problems accumulate into something severe, I mean a more generalised sense like smoking weed and getting this


I believe its still possible, why wouldn't it be? I'm not trying to be pessimistic for the sake of it, just realistic. Though I would have thought the % of people who do have it for life is not huge.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

opti said:


> From my own expr. I can say that YES it is guaranteed!


this makes no sense. How can you make a generalisation based specifically on your own experience.


----------



## opti (Jan 30, 2016)

It is same illness with same sympt. For every body

only causes is differenit massege teeing u that you misuse your self

Take care of it and it will reverse rebalance


----------



## Mjegull (Mar 13, 2016)

Ridiculous.

I've had this for 20 years and I am now 25.

Never any signs of decreasing intensity.

2 decades of a blunt existence.


----------

